# Need help selecting!



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi, I am purchasing a 47 gallon, with a polypters palma, and maybe some blockheads, what catfish could go with them, prefrably something weird,


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

A synodontis? i'd recommend only 1 though.

hit control + F/type in synodontis for quick search


----------



## fishyshawn (Jul 31, 2005)

I started a 20 gallon tank about a month ago and we are about to get some more fish other than the three starter fish and i was looking at the cat fish but i want somthing that is a community fish and somthing that stay small.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

A banjo cat would work. Or one of the larger bumblebee type cats.

I alos had several wood zamora cats for years- they max out at about 4 inches, and are peaceful but tough to kill.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Uhh, I read to watch out for bumblebee's though, they tend to eat things.. (I read a post here on FF about Bumblebee's eating some other fish...)


----------

